# Electric Prim



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

one photo of this watch,but...i havenÂ´t it........and i have not a photo of movement.....are very rare










_ shot is from one member on Czech watch forum- Tomasek _


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

What year is this? :huh:

And, yes, would love to see the movement. Is it electric, electronic or quartz? :huh:


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> What year is this? :huh:
> 
> And, yes, would love to see the movement. Is it electric, electronic or quartz? :huh:


year is about 1965.....only some prototypes.......it is electric(like Bulova Accutron...."vocal" watch)......I am looking for photo of movement ......when i find it,i give it here


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Gilius said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > What year is this? :huh:
> ...


Sounds interesting, Silver Hawk will be back on Ebay


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Gilius said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > What year is this? :huh:
> ...


So its a tuning fork watch.... h34r:

Mmmm, I assume has the Russian Slava Bulova copy (below) in it? :huh:


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Mmmm, I assume has the Russian Slava Bulova copy (below) in it? :huh:


nono...i think no.......

It was in 1965 established development team led by Ing. Jaroslav SkÃ¡la, who had the task to develop and introduce into production the Czechoslovak "tuning fork"watch. But...they made only prototypes......

See if i get photo of movement.....i try .......


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

feenix said:


> Sounds interesting, Silver Hawk will be back on Ebay


it is impossible......find this watch......i think.....i know about one watch only......are in the museum of Prim.......in NovÃ© Město nad MetujÃ­.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Gilius said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds interesting, Silver Hawk will be back on Ebay
> ...


Best take his passport off him then.


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

parameters should be the same as cal. 214 (Bulova)......shot of movement still finding.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Certainly like to see the movement in this one.


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> Certainly like to see the movement in this one.


hard to find it...i wrote to one member,who has it........will be....maybe.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Gilius said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmm, I assume has the Russian Slava Bulova copy (below) in it? :huh:
> ...


If I recall correctly, the Slava Transistor was made in 1968, so the Prim would have been slightly earlier.

I guess they didn't get beyond the prototype stage because they realized what it would cost to actually put it into general production. Just like Slava, who only made a short run of theirs. Likewise Tianjin watch factory who made a small batch of them in the early 1970s (and who have an example preserved in their factory museum). Perhaps it was enough simply to prove that it could be done.

It would be great to see the movement of the Prim hummer, to see how far it diverges from the Accutron.


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

i found photo of movement.....it is small,but....better than nothing......SOURCE(i know,that it is opposite from rules....but......it is respectability ).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the picture....looks a very close copy of a 214 to me.


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thanks for the picture....looks a very close (?exact?) copy of a 214 to me.


it is possible......


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thanks for the picture....looks a very close copy of a 214 to me.


Do you happen to have a dial-side photo of the Slava 2937 for comparison? Or would that be irrelevant due to its similarity to the 214?

So Gilius, I guess that Prim did not develop this further into other movements less like the Bulova?


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> So Gilius, I guess that Prim did not develop this further into other movements less like the Bulova?


no...they didnÂ´t .....only this,what i know.......


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Very smart watch


----------

